# Where do you buy all of your fly-fishing gear?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just curious


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

bass pro in destin has the best selection in the area..... not sure about pensacola though.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Mccoys in Mobile, Orvis and Bass Pro in Destin..........nothing in Pensacola!


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

red truck fly fishing (online)
feathercraft (online)
sierra trading post (online)
Hook & Hackle (online)
ebay
craigslist

If I need something today in the p'cola area, dizzy lizzy's and gulf breeze bait and tackle both carry limited fly-fishing items. 

If I don't mind the drive and need it right away then it's usually bass pro. I personally like the bass pro in spanish fort more than the one in Destin.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I buy most of my flies on-line at BlueFlyCafe.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Cabelas had some fly rods on sale. I don't know enough about flyfishing to know if they are decent rods but they looked good. I think that I am going to order one to try out.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I order most my stuff from Cabelas, but hit up Bass Pro and Orvis in Grand Blvd if I need something now.


----------

